# Mpx



## sossego (Jan 10, 2010)

Since X is independent of the base. Use this to enable a second pointer. You need to have Xorg 7.4+.

Add a second device.
Be sure that you have hal and dbus enabled.
Open a terminal.

```
$ xinput list
```

Keep note of where each device is.

```
xinput create-master New
```
A new pointer is created.

```
xinput list
```

Choose the device number you want.

```
xinput reattach <number of pointer you want to use> <number of second master>
```

How is this practical?
For virtual machines. A keyboard can also be attached to the new master.
For making nested servers and keeping small applications within.
Two or more people can use a screen to work on projects together.
At the end of your session, Xorg reverts to a single pointer.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 10, 2010)

It's best when you have more than 1 monitor 
you can basically set up keyboard/mouse per monitor, which will make working much easier


----------

